# pool filter sand substrate



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I picked up a bag of pool filter sand, nice dark brown colour. The guy said it is made from granite. It is Sorelmix, says natural stone for filtration without silica and non-toxic, 100 percent recycled.

First I need to know if it is safe, then I'll put a bit in a tank to see if I like the look of the colour, the grain size is great.


----------



## Pruss (Nov 25, 2014)

pyrrolin said:


> I picked up a bag of pool filter sand, nice dark brown colour. The guy said it is made from granite. It is Sorelmix, says natural stone for filtration without silica and non-toxic, 100 percent recycled.
> 
> First I need to know if it is safe, then I'll put a bit in a tank to see if I like the look of the colour, the grain size is great.


I don't know whether it has bearing on whether the material is safe for your tank or not, but as I understand it, at least 65% of granite composition is silica based, predominantly feldspar, quartz and mica.

That being said, I've had granite boulders in fish tanks for years with no problem. I'd wash the sand pretty thoroughly to remove the really fine grains and then see what you're left with.

Got a picture? I'd love to see what this stuff looks like.

Here's a link to the mineralogy of granite: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Granite#Mineralogy

-- Pat


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Looks good, and a nice option for those who don't want white substrate (like me). http://smelko.com/?page_id=4135 is some basic info on it. It seems like a good alternative to slag type abrasives, for aquarium use. How much does it cost?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

cost about 10 bucks for 50 lb bag


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

So this should be safe then? Going to wash a little bit and put it in a container in the tank to see the look.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Should be safe. You can test it with a snail or two. They don't survive with nickel slag.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

The colour is basically the same as the blasting sand I have been using for years but the grain size is much larger and should allow some water to flow through it to reduce bad air pockets.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Seems I have found a new sand to use. Basically the same price as the blasting sand I used to get, same colour, maybe a touch darker and larger grains.

I have to move in a couple months and I'll use this new sand when I set up my tank again. I do need to prepare new soil though


----------

